# Burj Dubai - Tall Enough???



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I went to the Burj Dubai site in my lunch break took lots of photos, here is one for you....










Puts things in prospective how great this city is....

Enjoy.

Thanks 

Marc


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It gives me the collywobbles just looking at it, I could never live that high, I get the shakes looking out of my 4th floor apartment window....


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Was in Toronto the other week and they're pretty p****d off there that they've lost their crown, and the Burj isn't even finished yet...


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I am with you on that one Andy, WOW! Can you imagine the view looking out one of those windows. Everyone must look like ants.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it's currently 780m, and have heard that 818m will be the top


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

That project is a failure  just like the Dubai Mall! Businesses have pulled out from Dubai Mall because no $$$


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yes it is fantastic! i am still amazed everytime i see it. i wonder if that will ever wear off? i doubt it


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

For me I would like my office to be in the top. And every morning I will drink my coffee and looking through the window I love highest. I almost bought an office in 48floor. But the problem the bulling will finish in 2013 it long way to wait.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No its set for 2010 completion and handover of all units.... ??


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I think it's currently 780m, and have heard that 818m will be the top


Its currently 800 meters, information leaked and design drawings say final height will be 818-819 meters, currently its at 97% final height.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

818M to top.
We have a design in for a building that is 1.6KM high (1 mile)
and also were doing a pre concept design for a 2.2KM building!!!!!!! I mean jeez


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

double post


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1.6km - Nakheel Harbour?? - or the one in Saudi - Kingdom tower

whats the 2.2km building - ??? details please....!!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I havent been into our head office for a while, so Im not too sure, a design guy who is on my site was on about them, I think the smaller one, haha small, isnt the saudi one s your probalby right.
Thelarge one is vertical collossion tower or something like that!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Attn: Dubai: relax on the tall buildings, we get it.
with love,
the rest of the world



hehe


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I LOVE the Burj Dubai!


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

It should be completed end of the year, think that the outer cladding etc will take another 6 months or so. Live right next to it and it's amazing with the speed things are moving ahead. The lake around the building with the fountains should become operational in a few months as well.


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It gives me the collywobbles just looking at it, I could never live that high, I get the shakes looking out of my 4th floor apartment window....


I was visiting the offices of Besix in Belgium a few months back. In their foyer, they have a huge picture taken from the (then) top of the Burj Dubai with something like a fish-eye lens looking straight down. I'm not generally into vertigo , but that photo came reasonably close to inducing it. Great pic tho.

GB


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont know if its ok to post these pic.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

omg 

thats big going into the big smoke next week to look at this

could not stand on there like those indians, too high for me


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

rosco said:


> could not stand on there like those indians, too high for me


I Wish be there with them


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rosco said:


> omg
> 
> thats big going into the big smoke next week to look at this
> 
> could not stand on there like those indians, too high for me



I'm with you on that one! I am absolutely terrified of heights - weird considering that as child I would climb up fruit trees and then jump down (I always got stuck!)I was nearly dying of fright when I had to do valuations on a 18-storey building in the UK! I think if I had to go on that site, I would die of fright for real!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> I Wish be there with them


Me to, I wish I could be there as well.


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

marc said:


> Me to, I wish I could be there as well.


NO WAY would you get me anywhere near the top of that place.

Just seen Mr Alsuwaidi's photos and broke out into a sweat, legs to jelly and gasping for air.

I'm with you Maz. As wonderful as it is, I prefer to be looking UP at the place.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Littleover_Ram 
Look at the 2nd picture and imagine yourself taking this picture. What a feeling


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

No thanks Mr A I'd rather not!!


----------

